# What to buy...?



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

You've got circa £25,000 to spend on a car, what do you buy? Must have 4 doors, be no older than 4/5 years old and no more than around 45k miles. Ideally petrol, auto and fairly quick.

Suggestions welcome please.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mk7 Golf R or S3 saloon would be my choice


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mk7 Golf R or S3 saloon would be my choice


Thanks for your suggestion but looking for something a bit bigger. A Mercedes CLS63 AMG or E63 AMG would be ideal but slightly out of budget.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Break the bank for this

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 500&page=2


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

S5, V8 M3 ???

Gaz


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

MK7 5 door Golf GTI Dsg 230 PS Perf.Pack ...


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

benbuhagiar said:


> You've got circa £25,000 to spend on a car, what do you buy? Must have 4 doors, be no older than 4/5 years old and no more than around 45k miles. Ideally petrol, auto and fairly quick.
> 
> Suggestions welcome please.


If we ignore the age rule then there are some really interesting options! 

Aston Martin DB7 for £24,000
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aston-Martin- ... Sw33hZAdVz

Bentley Continental GT for £22,000
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2004-Bentley- ... Sw9~5ZQSF5

Ferrari Replica (a good one) for £21,000
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERRARI-F430- ... SwiQ9ZXnI8


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Interesting suggestions... DB7 looks good

It was my dad looking to buy and he's decided to go for the new BMW 520D


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

My Dad's got one of those Aston V12 DB7s, crackin' car, even more crackin' is that I'm insured on it


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

This should be a obvious choice of a c63 amg 

A45 amg
Cla45 amg my choice for looks


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

So OP, what did you end up with?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

His dad went for a 520d


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

TerryCTR said:


> His dad went for a 520d


Oh! .. Cheers. 
I read some of the suggestions made and thought this thread might of had a tasty ending!

Only joking op!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

